# Water muffs



## anj1204 (Aug 21, 2017)

How long is too long to leave muffs on to cool motor while running in driveway?
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Take them off as soon as you turn the engine off.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Why?


----------



## anj1204 (Aug 21, 2017)

Let's say so I can decarb my motor. Can I use the muffs Or do I need to put the boat in the water ?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

use the muffs, as long as the water is making it completely through the system, what's the difference if its in the water, or hose?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Dont forget to turn the water on when out of water with muffs on.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

And Never, Ever leave the area when running on muffs. If the water stopped flowing (kink in hose) or they decided to slip off, yer running dry.


----------

